# Where are all the tobacco Lovers at?



## Paulie (6/2/19)

Hey all

So i am really excited and happy to announce we will be launching a very special Tobacco Juice soon!

So if you love Tobacco Juices and want something special keep an eye open on this thread!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

@Paulie !!!!!!

Tobacco flavour lover checking in.

Am watching closely....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (6/2/19)

Silver said:


> @Paulie !!!!!!
> 
> Tobacco flavour lover checking in.
> 
> Am watching closely....


Yeah bro this juice is insanely good and addictive!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Paulie said:


> Yeah bro this juice is insanely good and addictive!!



That sounds great @Paulie !

You can't scare me with a good tobacco 

Better be available in higher nic, not this 1mg , 2mg type of thing
We need high octane for tobacco!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (6/2/19)

@Room Fogger @GSM500

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/2/19)

Another high octane tobacco fan checking in! 
@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (6/2/19)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> So i am really excited and happy to announce we will be launching a very special Tobacco Juice soon!
> 
> So if you love Tobacco Juices and want something special keep an eye open on this thread!!!



Checking in and knowing you @Paulie, if you are making a tobacco juice, then it HAS to be awesome! FOMO already in the back of my mind. Can't wait to try it out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/2/19)

Another very high octane tobacco lover checking in and watching thread please give us a 12 mg or 18mg nic choice option @Paulie

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Another very high octane tobacco lover checking in and watching thread please give us a 12 mg or 18mg nic choice option @Paulie



@Paulie - the vapers have spoken

If you come with only 1 or 2 or 3mg tobacco juice - there's going to be some unhappy screaming vapers on your hands

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## GSM500 (6/2/19)

Did someone say TOBACCO? Can't wait!

+1 on the higher nic offering.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (6/2/19)

Just putting my hand up in support of a high mg pure tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RainstormZA (6/2/19)

@RenaldoRheeder check this out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/2/19)

RainstormZA said:


> @RenaldoRheeder check this out



New tobacco lover here - standing by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/2/19)

Tobacco Lover reporting for Duty!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (7/2/19)

New Tobacco lover sighting up for duty.

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 1


----------



## joeman187 (7/2/19)

+1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (11/2/19)

I'm in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (17/2/19)

Tobacco convert here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/2/19)

tobacco !

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (26/2/19)

Hey all

Thanks all so much for the feedback!

We have launched *LEAF* last week friday!

Leaf - Vanilla Coconut Tobacco will be available in both Salt Nic (20mg & 35mg) and Vape Juice (0mg, 3mg & 6mg) 

But we will be launching a 12MG MTL version on the next batch for all the high nic vapers!!

I will post again sooner to the date when its ready thanks!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Braki (26/2/19)

Would like to try the 12mg MTL juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks all so much for the feedback!
> 
> ...


I am in to try a 12mg thank you @Paulie for thinking of the high octane nic MTL gang.I hope someone in Cape Town is going to get stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/19)

This is honestly one of the best tobaccos's I have tasted in a long time! Good job Pauliekins!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/19)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thanks all so much for the feedback!
> 
> ...


Is there anything other than coconut?


----------



## Paulie (17/4/19)

Resistance said:


> Is there anything other than coconut?


We launching the coffee tobacco soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (17/4/19)

@Paulie 

Hi, looks awesome....will also wait with @Silver @Braki @MrGSmokeFree @Alex @Andre for the 12 MTL high nic batch.....thanks for thinking of us

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/4/19)

Sounds like a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/5/19)

The MTL version announcement will be next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

